# Asnu Injectors 1050/1100



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I could do with a set (6) of the above in good used condition.

Please dm me or call 07860299991

Thankyou


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Skint said:


> I could do with a set (6) of the above in good used condition.
> 
> Please dm me or call 07860299991
> 
> Thankyou





Hi 

We have them in stock give us a call.


Regards MGT


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I can buy new ones trade as I am a Asnu dealer, but we***8217;re looking for a cheaper used set.


----------

